# Christians for Armenia



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2005)

This is a worthy Reformed ministry to Armenia.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

Apparently the website for "Christians for Armenia" has been taken offline, but there are some articles about the ministry by Pastor A.R. Kayayan found here, here and here.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 3, 2006)

I've met Kayayan before. Nice fellow. He was a missionary in French-speaking black-Africa for many years.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I've met Kayayan before. Nice fellow. He was a missionary in French-speaking black-Africa for many years.



 That's right, he also ministered to Francophone Africa via radio by means of the CRC Back to God Hour and Perspectives Réformées; and his son Eric, also a pastor, is continuing to engage in an RCUS radio ministry to that part of the world as well. 

In the early 1990's I visited the Kayayans at their home outside of Chicago. He showed me his class notes from courses he took under Cornelius Van Til. I have many of Pastor Kayayan's French Reformed works, both written and audio. The Kayayans are good folk.


----------

